# Lost our travelling companion tonight



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sadly our best mate departed without us tonight.

Sam, the smartest, gentlest and most loving companion you could wish for, he loved our travels and was loved by all who met him.

What joy he gave us, rest easy now big lad.

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So sorry to hear that Terry

rest in peace Sam

They leave their love behind

Sandra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Aw, Terry, I'm so sorry. Whenever someone on here posts that they have lost their dog I get quite emotional, as I think of all the travels they enjoyed together. Dogs are the most amazing companions. RIP, Sam, you beautiful boy.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So sorry for your loss Terry. They leave a big hole when they depart. Run free at the Bridge Sam.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

What can we say Terry? Just cherish the memories. 



Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh dear Terry, that's a shock, were you expecting it or?
He was under a sun shade in Spain the last picture I saw.

My heart goes out to you. XX Nothing anyone can say or do will ease the pain.

And this will make you cry, just over 1 year since you sent it to me, and it still hurts.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear this sad news Terry. The pain will ease, in the meantime hang on to all of your wonderful memories of Sam.

Regards, Andy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Always sad to read such posts BUT the positive memories will live with you forever.

They fill a massive part of our lives and our loss is massive.

Rest in peace. There is nothing else we can say and Jan's post cannot be surpassed.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Oh dear Terry, that's a shock, were you expecting it or?
> He was under a sun shade in Spain the last picture I saw.
> 
> My heart goes out to you. XX Nothing anyone can say or do will ease the pain.
> ...


Thanks Jan, it was a bit of a shock although he had not been himself the last couple of weeks and had been to the vet several times. His breathing wasn't just right but deteriorated markedly last night, a visit to the out of hours vet and a scan picked up a mass on his spleen that was bleeding. Even with surgery his best outcome was six weeks, and whilst hard for us, but to be kind to him we comforted him whilst the vet helped him to slip away peacefully.

Whilst we loved all our previous dogs he was a bit special, we rescued him as his previous owner was being forced to get rid of him when he was two. From being a nervous dog not used to traffic or kids he soon settled into our hectic house with lots of our grandkids and their friends with whom he played endlessly and herded in the garden if it looked like they were venturing out.

He loved Spain with the beach being his playground and was never a bother on site, indeed we were regularly approached by other campers about how well behaved and friendly he was. He stuck up a particular relationship with the site gardener, although he did bring him daily treats.

He's left a massive hole in our hearts but has also left ten years of warmth and fun that won't be forgotten.

Terry


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Our sympathies go out to you.

We lost our Border Collie last May and decided he would be the last one.

Come November and Merlin (a Blue Merle) was brought home with us from 'Blue Cross' in Sheffield.

When out walking we still occasionally call out his predecessors name - but life without a dog just doesn't seem right.

We hope you soon search out another companion and have a similar life enhancing time as you did with Sam.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Totally agree with that Keith.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Condolences Terry. I know exactly how it feels unfortunately.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry to here this awful news Terry. must be devastating. Some lovely thoughts above.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

So sorry to hear this Terry - it's a huge hole in your life for a while.

That's not the one who nearly ate me when I called at yours?! I think that was your daughter's....


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

So sorry to hear your sad news Terry. It's all been said above. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

So sorry to hear your sad news Terry. I don't think I can say anything that hasn't already been said in a much better way by others. Enjoy the memories though


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> So sorry to hear this Terry - it's a huge hole in your life for a while.
> 
> That's not the one who nearly ate me when I called at yours?! I think that was your daughter's....


Yep that was Loki my daughter's chug, rightly named after the god of mischief and destruction, a right piece of work until he gets to know you, and the polar opposite of Sam. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news, and yes, it really hurts. 

We lost our little westie a year ago and we still get emotional when we talk about her. We've decided that she was our last dog.

.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

dghr272 said:


> Yep that was Loki my daughter's chug, rightly named after the god of mischief and destruction, a right piece of work until he gets to know you, and the polar opposite of Sam. :surprise:
> 
> Terry


Yep I too have one who is the opposite to your Sam

But like you I'll be devestated when he leaves us

But he won't

He'll be telling me I'm only just around the corner

Watching you , did I teach you nothing ?

I've left you so much

So get on with it

Sandra


----------



## Antonf (Jan 22, 2019)

Sad news, my heart is bleeding for you!


----------

